# Uncalled for and funny



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

When the guys beat the horse its tottaly uncalled for but when the horse kicks him is funnyyyyyyyyyy shows him a lesson


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont think its funny.
that man is hitting the horse, thats not funny
that man may be dead now, thats also not really funny...


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

How is that funny?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

How can you find this funny?
A guy beating a horse, then a horse completely knocking a guy out?

......i missed the funny part?


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh god! 

I see the irony in that .... but its not funny


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I think its funny because the guy gets what he deserved.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Yeah, but gosh, did you see where he got it? His jaw is probably completely ruined. :{
That was quite a kick!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I laughed. 
I honestly don't care if the guys jaw go broke or if he is okay or not. I'm more worried about what happened to the horse afterwards.

People can be so cruel.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Noooo jillyann, i dont think it is funny that the horse got beat, i think it is funny how the man got kicked, that should show him not to mess with a horse like that


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I laughed.
> I honestly don't care if the guys jaw go broke or if he is okay or not. I'm more worried about what happened to the horse afterwards.
> 
> *People can be so cruel*.


I know right!!!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

that stupid man got what he deserves. Hopefully his jaw is ruined he deserves it.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

oh how horrible. yes that bloke shouldn't have been beating the horse like that but that doesn't make the kick he got funny. It was right to the head and it is quite possible he couldv'e died froma kick like that. That video made my stomach turn. And yes like spastic dove, my first thought was for what happened to that poor horse afterwards.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think the guy being kicked was _funny_. However, I do believe that he got what he deserved. That horse gave him plenty of warning of what he was about to do and the guy ignored it. It is his own stupid fault and I don't feel sorry for the guy at all. I feel horrible for the horse though.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

The guy got what he deserved. Poor horse


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

...That's really not that amusing.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

I too, don't think it was funny, but as said, he deserved it!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah i wasnt nessisarlaly funny so i didnt meen it like "haha you got kicked in the faaace"lol, but i ment it like he got what h deserved


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I see the irony, but I am not amused. I do hope that guy's jaw is ruined, but I am also worried about what might have happened to the horse afterwards.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Yeah i wasnt nessisarlaly funny so i didnt meen it like "haha you got kicked in the faaace"lol, but i ment it like he got what h deserved


Not trying to be rude, but can you please use spell check? Thanks.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't find any part of that video funny. At all.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont find the fact he hit the horse funny although I do see the irony but HOLY COW I love how horses can aim at something as small as that man's head and nail it every time! You try throwing something behind your back.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I would be worried about the horse but the man I don't give a rat's bum


----------



## combat (May 26, 2009)

he got what desived.

he had it coming.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I don't feel bad that the guy got kicked. I just worried that the poor horse got a real beating after the camera got turned off.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^ i know that what i was thinking:/


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I laughed hysterically. I hope he died. Painfully.

Obviously it's not amusing the horse got beat, nor is it amusing what may have happened to the horse afterwards, but I find it freaking hilarious that he got what he deserved. Mother nature at it's finest! It always amuses me when humans get back what they dish out. We think we're so freaking invincible and that we have a right to treat anything anyway we see fit. I have zero sympathy.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

amazing! haha 
he hit the horse and the horse hit him back. he got what he deserved.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

macabremikolaj said:


> i laughed hysterically. I hope he died. Painfully.
> 
> obviously it's not amusing the horse got beat, nor is it amusing what may have happened to the horse afterwards, but i find it freaking hilarious that he got what he deserved. Mother nature at it's finest! It always amuses me when humans get back what they dish out. We think we're so freaking invincible and that we have a right to treat anything anyway we see fit. I have zero sympathy.


 yes!!! I agree


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

I thought it was funny when the man got kicked, too. Not even because he got kicked, cause if he was severely hurt like he probably was, I'd feel bad, but I thought it was funny that he got what he had coming, for sure.


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with that it's funny the guy got kicked. =] 
Because, you just don't hit a horse like that. Nothing good comes out of that, for people, or the horse.
Guy got what he deserved. Now, if only the consequences for the horse wouldn't be worse for the horse protecting itself. =[ that's a sad thought.


----------

